# Special Prime price for Veterans



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are a US military veteran, or Active duty including National Guard and Reserve, you can get one year of Prime membership for $79. Which is a good savings off the regular yearly price of $119.

Prime for Veterans

If you are already a Prime member, the year will be added on to your existing membership.

You need to be able to provide your name and birthdate. If you're no longer active, you need to provide your discharge date.

You can 'attempt verification' 3 times. Once you've tried once, if it's not accepted, they provide a dedicated email address so you can work it out that way.

If you have to go the email route, don't bother getting too detailed in your first message as the first response is a message asking for the same information as on the web page.  Ask me how I know? 

eta: the promotion is available from yesterday, November 6, through Veterans day, November 11. Probably only for US veterans. If you are on Amazon and click on the 'prime' link at the upper right, you should see a link as well to the promotion.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that was dead easy.

As you might have surmised, they were not able to verify my eligibility when I filled out the web page form. When asked, I sent the exact same information via email and within a minute received a response that I was now verified with a link to follow. Sure enough, it said I was good to go and all I had to do was click the 'continue' button and pay the $79 the usual way. Cool!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To my shock, they verified my eligibility off of my form in moments, no problem. The funny thing is that I learned about this offer literally the day after I renewed my Prime for another year! My membership was extended as promised, so at least I won’t have to worry about Prime for two years....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure what, exactly they verify. It's not like they asked for a social security number. My membership would be up next January; I, too, am happy to not have to worry about it until 2021!


----------

